# résistance au froid !!



## Langellier (10 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour, 
j'ai mis mes vieux mac dans une pièce non chauffée. Par ses temps de grands froids, risquent-ils de souffrir de températures négatives. Quelqu'un sait-il quelles sont les T° extrêmes que peut supporter un ordinateur ?


----------



## Oizo (10 Janvier 2003)

Un ordinateur peut être utilisé avec des températures d'utilisation de 10°C à 40°C. Il peut être stocké avec des températures de -40°C à 50°C. 
Donc pas de risque pour tes ordinateurs de souffrir de températures négatives si ils sont débranchés.


----------



## cham (10 Janvier 2003)

Il faut une batterie grands froids


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Il faut une batterie grands froids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et une huile bien fluide ....


----------



## bluespot (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oizo:</font><hr /> * Un ordinateur peut être utilisé avec des températures d'utilisation de 10°C à 40°C. Il peut être stocké avec des températures de -40°C à 50°C. 
Donc pas de risque pour tes ordinateurs de souffrir de températures négatives si ils sont débranchés.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut aussi tenir compte de l'humidité et de la poussière. Idéalement la pièce ne devrait pas être trop humide (pas un problème en Valais, ca tourne toujours autour des 30-40%, rarement plus sauf en temps de pluie), ni trop poussiéreuse (le plus simple est de mettre des couvertures pour protéger au mieux le matériel.

Si la pièce est chauffée, il y aura pas trop de souci avec l'humidité car la chaleur dèssèche l'air....


----------



## Oizo (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bluespot:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut aussi tenir compte de l'humidité et de la poussière. Idéalement la pièce ne devrait pas être trop humide (pas un problème en Valais, ca tourne toujours autour des 30-40%, rarement plus sauf en temps de pluie), ni trop poussiéreuse (le plus simple est de mettre des couvertures pour protéger au mieux le matériel.

Si la pièce est chauffée, il y aura pas trop de souci avec l'humidité car la chaleur dèssèche l'air....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'humidité d'après la fiche informations techniques de mon Performa c'est de 5% à 95% sans condensation.


----------



## Langellier (12 Janvier 2003)

merci à tous pour les renseignements.
Si j'ai bien compris la tête de lecture du disque dur baigne dans l'huile et qu'il vaut mieux qu'elle ne soit pas figée !!!
Il fait -2°C dans mon cybermusée.


----------



## deadlocker (12 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai qu'à cette température, on ne peut parler que de musée, voilà tes macs momifiés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, vous êtes sur qu'il n'y a pas de risques pour les supports magnétiques? Un disque à basse température, n'a pas de risque d'être démagnétisé?

Il y a de fortes chances que je me gourre, j'ai le souvenir d'avoir lu ça quelque part, voilà tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je doute du fait que le disque baigne dans l'huile ,  Il y a malentendu  ......non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Ce que j'aime dans ces forums c'est que toutes ces connaissances doivent êtres remis en doute à chaque posts


----------



## ficelle (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai qu'à cette température, on ne peut parler que de musée, voilà tes macs momifiés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

dans ce cas, on parle plutot de cryogenisation !


----------



## deadlocker (14 Janvier 2003)

Tout de suite, le langage scientifique


----------



## Marcus (2 Février 2003)

Les tetes des disques dur ne baignent pas dans l'huile. J'ai deja demonté plusieurs disque et ya jamais eu d'huile dedans. Il y a juste de l'air entre la tete et le disque, c tout.
Sinon je ne sais pas si c vraiment bon de conserver ses Macs au froid. Je ne sais pas si les condensateurs gelent ou pas. Pour ma part j'ai stocké mais vieux Mac dans une piece qui fait office de grand placard. Meme si c pas chauffé au moins c isolé et ca ne gele donc pas a l'interieur. De plus les autres pieces a cote sont chauffées donc pas de probleme.
Bonne conservation a toi.
Marcus


----------



## PipoCanaja (3 Février 2003)

Pour la conservation, en general, ca craint pas ... par contre vo mieux pas les allumer par -2 dans la piece. Sur les Doc des machines, ils indiquent la temperature de stockage qui peut je crois descendre jusqu'a -40 ° C


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Marcus:</font><hr /> * Les tetes des disques dur ne baignent pas dans l'huile. J'ai deja demonté plusieurs disque et ya jamais eu d'huile dedans. Il y a juste de l'air entre la tete et le disque, c tout. * 

[/QUOTE]
Je doute qu'il y ait un liquide dans les disques (merci la corrosion). A moins que ce ne soit de l'huile de coude ?


----------

